# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درپیام نور رشته های چه مقاطعیو برای کنکور مجدد میتونم بزنم؟

## Heisenberg1997

سلام.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دوستان من قصد دارم ب دلیل مشکل سربازی برم پیام نور و یه سال مرخصی بگیرم.
حالا برای انتخاب رشته پیام نور باید چه رشته هاییو انتخاب کنم که برای معافیت تحصیلیم در رشته ای که درکنکور96انتخاب میکنم مشکلی پیش نیاد؟مثلا رشته های مقاطع کاردانی باید انتخاب کنم تو پیام نور یا کارشناسی؟یا فرقی نمیکنه؟ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
 ضمنا بعد از ثبتنام دانشگاه بلافاصله مرخصی باید بگیرم؟چجوریه؟کی باید انصراف بزم؟اواخر اسفند؟چون تو دفترچه کنکور95سنجش نوشته بود کسایی که مشغول تحصیل در رشته ی دیگه ای هستن باید حداکثر فکرکنم تا اسفند انصراف بدن.ممنون میشم راهنمایم کنید. :Yahoo (8): 

و ضمنا من متولد شهریور هستم و قطعا تااونموقع دانشجو نمیشم!و اگه دانشجو نشم غایبی برام میخوره تو سربازی.اینطورنیست؟چکار باید  کنم؟دفترچه اعزام به خدمت بفرستم؟تااینکه برم پیام نور معافیت بگیرم.یااینکه کاری لازم نیست انجام بدم؟

----------


## nalisa

سلام من جواب خیلی از سوالا رو نمیدونم فقط میدونم ک ترم اول مرخصی نمیدن چون واحدا  اختیاری نیس از ترم 2میشه.بعد کاردانی و کارشناسی هم فرق نمیکنه.ولی کارشناسی بهتره

----------


## Heisenberg1997

دانایان کمکم کنن لطفا :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): تاپیک داره پایین میره نیاز به راهنمایی دارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## radinn

> دانایان کمکم کنن لطفاتاپیک داره پایین میره نیاز به راهنمایی دارم


ببینید شما هر رشته ای تو مقطع کارشناسی تا جایی که میدونم پیام نور کاردانی نداره ثبت نام کنید.روال پیام نور به این صورته که نیازی به مرخصی نیست باید فقط شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کنید فقط استثناا برای نرم اول تا 12 واحد انتخاب کنید ولی نیاز به رفتن سر جلسه امتحان نیست.برای انصرافم تا سال آینده بعد از اعلام قبولی انشالله انصراف دهید.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

Up

----------

